# Alistair Overeem and the new Hayabusa Kanpeki Series



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Alistair Overeem and the new Hayabusa Kanpeki Series

**** looks pretty good! I thought I wouldn't be able to rock it because I am brown myself. But then again, I'm not Alistair Overeem.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

surley they are bringing out the shorts to match?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> surley they are bringing out the shorts to match?


I doubt it, u wud look like a giant turd in a full set.

A uk brand tried brown shorts, was an instant fail


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

What are you doing up? Lol, i thought i was the only one online... I suppose you would look like a dick wouldnt ya. Lol


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> I doubt it, u wud look like a giant turd in a full set.


****en LOL.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hayabusa Kanepeki range is now available in the UK here


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Saw these in fighters only mag look awesome, however so does the price.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

love the concept and the look but you would look a bit of a tit!


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Look soooooo nice but sooooo pricey :'(


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup pricey mutha ****ers but they are nice


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Man I sooo want those boxing gloves


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i orderd a pair of blue weight lifting gloves from mark about 18 months ago and they look like that now....


----------

